# Check this out.



## TheFizzer (Feb 4, 2017)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/5986055368.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2017)

This bike has been on Cl for a long time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2017)

catfish said:


> This bike has been on Cl for a long time.



Thought it had been posted here a couple times before. Any particular reason why it hasn't sold?


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thought it had been posted here a couple times before. Any particular reason why it hasn't sold?




No idea.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 4, 2017)

Cant read the ad


----------



## kreika (Feb 4, 2017)

Best speller ever. Tiers=tires  Mitch=much  spooks=spokes Handel=handle  lol


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2017)

More pics 

*call:*
☎ (740) 504-7281
* 1914 COLUMBINE chaneless - $1500 (Newark)  *
*

 

 

 *


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 4, 2017)

That has been for sale since last fall I posted the same add on here last year.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 7, 2017)

What's it really worth?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh man no wonder it hasn't sold !
It has Spooks !!!


----------

